
BritePic: Redefining The img Tag - danielha
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/29/redefining-the-img-tag/
======
dfranke
This looks like a terrible abuse of Flash. Why not just encode the parameters
into the image URL and have it handled server-side?

I'm not just being an ideological purist here. I have two systems. One is pure
64-bit and thus simply can't run Flash, and the other uses Firefox's
FlashBlock extension. If your site demands that I use Flash for something as
simple as just viewing an image, you're going to give me a pretty lousy user
experience. And of course, even those with no trouble running Flash are still
prevented from easily being able to save an offline copy.

------
andre
Maybe if this particular image/flash hack doesn't work, at least they are
innovating and trying out new products, keeping that startup mentality of
throwing something against the wall and seeing if it sticks.

